

London Underground banned it, the banks will hate it, what do you think? - anninaC
https://transferwise.com/blog/2013-10/the-money-transfer-revolution-goes-underground

======
dreen
Yeah, as a person regularly sending money outside UK I felt this pain.

Then, bitcoin appeared, thanks to which you can send money to many countries
for free (or even with a small gain on exchange rate, if youre lucky).

------
nekopa
I really wish we could shine a bright light on _all_ the dodgy stuff banks do.

------
kapowaz
> TfL tried to ban it

Why would TfL specifically get involved? It's more likely this is an issue for
the ASA, on account of it appearing to use the word ‘FUCK’, which is hardly
controversial.

~~~
dalore
Looks more like FYCK to me, and that is the same levenstein distance as FCUK
which is everywhere.

~~~
kapowaz
Transposition vs substitution; I'd say F*CK is more likely to suffer the ASA’s
wrath than FCUK. But who knows, need more details to be sure of anything.

~~~
dalore
You would say transposition vs substitution but there a few different string
metrics. I picked one of the most popular which treats substitution as the
same as transposition.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Levenshtein_distance](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Levenshtein_distance)

It shouldn't be hard to argue and force them to disclose what string metric
they are using and what distance is the minimum if you're prepared to take
them to court.

------
dons
I saw the ad. Kudos for getting onto the tube.

------
alvarl
Isn't that a bit controversial?

------
FridayWithJohn
How did this reach the front page of hacker news!? This is nothing more than
an advert for sending money overseas. Oh and for the marketing team running
this blatant advert, here's a free tip that will help your SEO a bit, add a
301 redirection on your non-www site. You don't even redirect
[http://transferwise.com](http://transferwise.com) to
[http://www.transferwise.com](http://www.transferwise.com)

